# Time for.co2



## Dadofthree (8 Sep 2019)

Hi guys well my tank as been running just over 12months now ive learnt a lot and so much more to learn
I think its time to up the game i have read a lot about low level co2 in low tech tanks being successful so
I would like to keep it super simple because my wife gets very involved with the tanks and if problems arise she needs to sort it
Now my tank is big 2.5m x 450mm x 450mm = approx 500ltrs im thinking twin intank diffusers 1 under each spray bar the reason being i have 2 fx6 filters and.not easily adaptable for.in line diffusers need to keep simple
Also it will be fe gas as i said above ver low dossage
Any thoughts would be appreciated regards equipment ect my tank is heavily stocked fish and plants and low light 2 4ft nicrew leds 64w . 
Tank you


----------



## Fisher2007 (8 Sep 2019)

Can't help with your question as still learning myself and about to upgrade to a 250 litre low tech myself.  Would love to see a pic or video of your tank though


----------



## Dadofthree (8 Sep 2019)

Fisher2007 said:


> Can't help with your question as still learning myself and about to upgrade to a 250 litre low tech myself.  Would love to see a pic or video of your tank though


----------



## Edvet (8 Sep 2019)

I've used low dose 24/7 CO2 in my 400 gallon.
I used  these methods: 1: a large glas circular diffusor (not available anymore i guess) 2) a separate plastic diffusor 

 (difussor ran on a separate pump to increase flow) 3: added it to the system which pumped water from sump to tank (in my case added it to a PVC tube in which the co2 floated up agasinst the flow).
All these methods worked, even though i used a sump which must have driven out CO2, and i never measured levels, just saw results. Just increasing CO2 levels a bit will improve growth.


----------



## Edvet (8 Sep 2019)




----------



## foxfish (8 Sep 2019)

If you only want to try and trickle in a bit of C02 then just feed it  directly into the filter intake.


----------



## Dadofthree (8 Sep 2019)

Edvet said:


> I've used low dose 24/7 CO2 in my 400 gallon.
> I used  these methods: 1: a large glas circular diffusor (not available anymore i guess) 2) a separate plastic diffusor
> 
> (difussor ran on a separate pump to increase flow) 3: added it to the system which pumped water from sump to tank (in my case added it to a PVC tube in which the co2 floated up agasinst the flow).
> All these methods worked, even though i used a sump which must have driven out CO2, and i never measured levels, just saw results. Just increasing CO2 levels a bit will improve growth.


Thanks for that info how much gas did you use if on 24/7 roughly and do you think running 2 diffusers about 4ft apart under the spray bars would work


----------



## Dadofthree (8 Sep 2019)

foxfish said:


> If you only want to try and trickle in a bit of C02 then just feed it  directly into the filter intake.


Thank you but wouldn't work with fx6 filter because the degas twice a day and it would dump co2 in large amounts but thank you for the input


----------



## foxfish (8 Sep 2019)

Ok that is interesting, how does the filter de gas?
One would hope this would not be an issue but a good thing as the injected gas with be dissolved into the moving water and any build up would be de gassed but I don’t know how or where the filter does this?
The main issue with dissolving the gas inside the filter is a potential for a build up but with small amounts of gas being used this should never happen.


----------



## Dadofthree (8 Sep 2019)

foxfish said:


> Ok that is interesting, how does the filter de gas?
> One would hope this would not be an issue but a good thing as the injected gas with be dissolved into the moving water and any build up would be de gassed but I don’t know how or where the filter does this?
> The main issue with dissolving the gas inside the filter is a potential for a build up but with small amounts of gas being used this should never happen.


Thank you foxfish 
The fx6 filters are programmed to shut down every 12hrs for 1-2 mins to allow gases to release then auto restart im thinking my best simplest option is to run 2 bazuka type diffusers 4ft apart under the spray bars


----------



## Zeus. (8 Sep 2019)

Is the intake on output of each FX6 on the same side? or do they cross over ie so filter takes water from left on pumps it out on the right and via versa for other filter. If they cross over the CO2 would mix throughout the tank and the easiest/ cheapest solution for low level CO2 may be to go for CO2 24/7 like Edvet did on his tank as you would only need one solenoid 

I use an FX6 on my 500l with twin DIY APS EF2 CO2 reactors, quite a bit of plumbing was involved.(Journal )

I get round the auto shutoff of the FX6 by having my PLC stop it everyday at midnight so it never stops to degas during the CO2 period.


----------



## Dadofthree (8 Sep 2019)

Zeus. said:


> Is the intake on output of each FX6 on the same side? or do they cross over ie so filter takes water from left on pumps it out on the right and via versa for other filter. If they cross over the CO2 would mix throughout the tank and the easiest/ cheapest solution for low level CO2 may be to go for CO2 24/7 like Edvet did on his tank as you would only need one solenoid
> 
> I use an FX6 on my 500l with twin DIY APS EF2 CO2 reactors, quite a bit of plumbing was involved.(Journal )
> 
> I get round the auto shutoff of the FX6 by having my PLC stop it everyday at midnight so it never stops to degas during the CO2 period.


Thanks Zeus i must admit i was waiting for you to come onboard with this
So 2 fx6 filters 1 on the left and 1 on the right intake and return are on the same side as filter running 2 4ft spray bars across the back of the tank
So can i use a splitter from the bc to run 2 bazookas under the spray bars 4ft approx apart


----------



## Zeus. (8 Sep 2019)

Dadofthree said:


> So can i use a splitter from the bc to run 2 bazookas



No - unless the slitter has two needle valves to control the flow to each bazooka, but one should be enough esp for 24/7 CO2 IMO


----------



## Dadofthree (8 Sep 2019)

Zeus. said:


> No - unless the slitter has two needle valves to control the flow to each bazooka, but one should be enough esp for 24/7 CO2 IMO


Ok so just get the biggest deffuser and put it in the middle back glass low down under spray bar


----------



## Zeus. (8 Sep 2019)

Tank Looks great BTW  - so why add CO2 ?



Dadofthree said:


> Ok so just get the biggest deffuser and put it in the middle back glass low down under spray bar



Tempting but IMO NO, I would place it under the spraybar that manages to get the best flow to the front of the tank, it may be in the middle of the spraybar it may not it will be dependant on hardscape and plants and some trail and error, the best position will push the CO2 bubbles to the front of the tank and as far down to the substrate as possible so needs good flow in that area. then as long as the intakes and outputs are crossed over the tank will mix itself esp if going 24/7 CO2


----------



## Dadofthree (8 Sep 2019)

Thank you Zeus for you experienced input tank altered a little after that shot i removed loads of fast growers for more structered plants and the dreaded bba also trying to achieve the best i can with what i have my friend


----------



## Zeus. (8 Sep 2019)

Dadofthree said:


> dreaded bba



It does like the slow growers


----------



## Fisher2007 (8 Sep 2019)

Love the tank!  Do you a journal anywhere I can read or can you share more info on you system and how you set it up?  If mine ends up looking anywhere near as nice as yours I'll be really happy!


----------



## Dadofthree (8 Sep 2019)

Fisher2007 said:


> Love the tank!  Do you a journal anywhere I can read or can you share more info on you system and how you set it up?  If mine ends up looking anywhere near as nice as yours I'll be really happy!


Thank you kindly ill put some thing up later


----------



## Dadofthree (8 Sep 2019)

Dadofthree said:


> Thank you kindly ill put some thing up later


Hi if you check out my posts page 2 at the beginning that will give you info my friend


----------



## Fisher2007 (8 Sep 2019)

Dadofthree said:


> Hi if you check out my posts page 2 at the beginning that will give you info my friend



Can I ask what substrate you used, anything under it (soil, etc)? Also, what ferts you're using, how much and how often?  Any liquid carbon?

Thanks again


----------



## Edvet (8 Sep 2019)

Dadofthree said:


> ow much gas did you use


Roughly 2 kg in 4-6 weeks as i remember. Most of the time i added it to the outflow of my sump, in the pic you can see a 10 cm PVC pipe on the left, it was an extensiion of the 32 mm pipe which came from my sump pump. I added the CO2 in the top of the wide pipe and it dissolved before it exited the big pipe.


----------



## Dadofthree (8 Sep 2019)

Fisher2007 said:


> Can I ask what substrate you used, anything under it (soil, etc)? Also, what ferts you're using, how much and how often?  Any liquid carbon?
> 
> Thanks again


No problem i used aquatic compost capped with daltex smooth fine gravel i 3/4 dose ei ferts and excel every day


----------



## dw1305 (11 Sep 2019)

Hi all, 





Zeus. said:


> Tank Looks great BTW  - so why add CO2 ?


Same thought for me.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Dadofthree (11 Sep 2019)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, Same thought for me.
> 
> cheers Darrel


Well guys ive always been the same
1 i will walk before i run
2 i will start with a fiesta but end up with better
You know what im saying
I will strive for greener lusher plants I'm the same with all my tanks i will own up to being a perfectionist but all ways start at the beginning and not just copy what everyone else has
Thank you guys for sharing your thoughts i do appreciate it


----------



## alto (11 Sep 2019)

I’m totally onboard with adding low level CO2 and run it 24/7 

Opposite end of spectrum for tank size, but
I set up a 30cm cube recently, ONF Nano + led, Eheim mini up filter (that’s turned down for the Betta), Tropica Nano CO2 @ 1 bubble per 2-3s
Eriocaulon cinereum is doing great 
Growth is slow but steady (haven’t added any fertilizers yet, Tropica Soil Powder)


----------

